
Erlang basic distributed application using gen_server and mnesia - nickb
http://www.bouncybouncy.net/ramblings/posts/erlang_basic_distributed_application/
======
j2d2
I'm curious how Erlang would do for distributed versioning.

~~~
signa11
iirc it allows for two different versions of code running at the same time.
application is responsible for consistency issues. mostly used for hot code
loading.

of course, this is assuming i got your question right to begin with :o)

